# Tumbling Dice - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from the Stones in open G tuning. This is my take on the classic and maybe it may help a bit for anyone interested in covering this great tune. Thanks for taking time to watch! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP0eRwCvRRc


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

very cool. I'm trying to wrap my head around more alternate tunings, so 
I'm definitely going to boost your view-count over the next few days :smile:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the lesson.

Good playing !!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

gentlemen.....sure appreciate you taking time to watch! All the best,
dale


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah. Well done!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to go home and slap my Tele into Open G and rock this sucker out!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice job on the video. Its amazing how many of those Stones riff appear when you drop into open G tuing. 

I remember reading that Keith Richards got that tuning from Ry Cooder while recording some of the early Stones records. He certainly put his own mark on it after that.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

open G on the tele sure do work! Yea Keef has just laid down some classics for sure. Got a few miles on him these days....a lot of gigs under the bridge!

thanks all for watching,
dale


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks!*

The early Stones were 60's influenced by American blues...acoustic blues as well...so its great to see this video and music played on a guitar that is modelled after old blues acoustic guitars like the Gibson L-OO, and it works very well! The Collings sounds and looks great. I like the sustain and projection demonstrated on that first slide up and down and pull off...one strum and fret hand does the rest. You look like you are holding a pick...but I can't see it so I'm guessing not.

I have a 1940 sunburst Kalamazoo ladder braced and it does ok on this song...fact is it's liking me for playing this one...lol.

Thanks!!!

Bill


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Hi Dale,

Just want to say that I really appreciate and enjoy your You Tube postings! Great playing and helpful lessons.

All the best,

Blair


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello gentlemen! really appreciate you taking your time to give this a listen.

Bill - sounds like a sweet guitar! I really appreciate you kind feedback.

Blair - thanks for the kind words!

hope all is good,
dale


----------

